# Personal bi-lingual Assistants in Mexico DF



## jpwwalsh (Aug 22, 2010)

My wife and I are down in Mexico DF for at least six months and are looking for a bi-lingual personal assistant to help with the transition. Are there services or agenices that can assit us or a job posting sight or? any recommendation would be most useful. many thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There are temporary outsourcing employment agencies, one that pops to mind is Adecco, I'd suggest you go down this route since the employment agency would take care of the assistant's employment benefits for you - otherwise you would have to register a company or individual with commercial activity, then register as an employer with the IMSS, submit her documentation to register her as your employee, etc. etc. So outsourcing personnel could be a much more straighforward solution for you especially since you will only employ her for 6 months. I know Adecco does this for sure, but in DF you will find plenty of other outsourcing agencies that can recruit a bilingual assistant for you.


----------



## jpwwalsh (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent feedback - thanks:clap2: We will try them out.


----------

